# Best lock....



## MMSlasher

WasabiCanuck said:


> Anyone have a lock they absolutely love? I just got a NS Proto Type Two and I don't want that bitch walking away while I'm getting drunk. I bought my wife a Burton lock last year and it is ok. I just hate riding with a bulky,heavy lock in my pocket all day.


I have the DaKine cable lock. It is similar to a cheap bike lock and it is a pain to ride with. It is heavy and a little big. But, I feel secure with it, whereas I never would feel secure with those real small snowboard locks. I have developed a work around to use it. I usually park at the small bar parking lot, so that is usually where I take my breaks and just lock it up to a rack before riding. That way I don't have to ride with it. I can lock at least 2 boards and then people with wire snippers can't cut it. Someone with actual cable cutters would have to cut it. I realize that it is kind of a pain, but nothing besides an injury would ruin my trip more than coming back to find my board stolen.

P.s. Someone here told the forum that he did this, I wish I could give credit to that person, but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## jae

get a bike chain/cable lock. worst case scenario you can use it as a weapon and flail it over head like you're ghost rider.


----------



## TLN

Wonder how serious you're about locks and stuff? 
Not many people riding here in midwest, and I was leaving my board without any locks outside. I prefer to take a table from where I can see it, but anyways: it's not locked. Should I worry about it? Or better safe then sorry?


----------



## WasabiCanuck

MMSlasher said:


> I have the DaKine cable lock. It is similar to a cheap bike lock and it is a pain to ride with. It is heavy and a little big. But, I feel secure with it, whereas I never would feel secure with those real small snowboard locks. I have developed a work around to use it. I usually park at the small bar parking lot, so that is usually where I take my breaks and just lock it up to a rack before riding. That way I don't have to ride with it. I can lock at least 2 boards and then people with wire snippers can't cut it. Someone with actual cable cutters would have to cut it. I realize that it is kind of a pain, but nothing besides an injury would ruin my trip more than coming back to find my board stolen.
> 
> P.s. Someone here told the forum that he did this, I wish I could give credit to that person, but I don't remember who it was.


This is a possible option for me. I mostly ride a small local hill so I am always locking my board in the same spot. I should just bring a huge bike lock and leave the lock on the rack. Good tip for anyone at a smaller hill. Thanks MMSlasher.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Something like this? :grin: 

My bike is maybe worth $200 tops. My snowboard plus bindings must be about $1000. I should probably have a lock that matches the value.


----------



## phillyphan

Yea, I ride out in CO and never lock up my board when I head into the bar. I don't see anyone w/ locks. Is this a new thing/worry?


----------



## BFBF

WasabiCanuck said:


> Anyone have a lock they absolutely love? I just got a NS Proto Type Two and I don't want that bitch walking away while I'm getting drunk. I bought my wife a Burton lock last year and it is ok. I just hate riding with a bulky,heavy lock in my pocket all day.


Boards get jacked constantly....

when I lived in CO, friend got a board stolen at Beaver Creek which is supposedly "safe" (People don't steal in Colorado he would say)-- he had one of those cheap Burton cable locks that looks like I could snap with my bare hands. 
Unfortunately, people tend to "learn" the hard way.


A few years ago I got a cheap Combination bike lock from Target that was like 8$ that shockingly doesn't freeze up.

Thievery is a crime of opportunity.

Leaving a $600 board with $300 bindings outside at Vail on a saturday is the equivalent of leaving a mountain bike unlocked outside wrigley field during a cubs game and expecting bike to be there after the 3rd inning.

ALWAYS ALWAYS LOCK YOUR BOARDS..:smile:


----------



## WasabiCanuck

TLN said:


> Wonder how serious you're about locks and stuff?
> Not many people riding here in midwest, and I was leaving my board without any locks outside. I prefer to take a table from where I can see it, but anyways: it's not locked. Should I worry about it? Or better safe then sorry?


I fucking hate thieves! I don't want them motherfuckers to have a chance. Same reason I have a security system on my house. Not a guarantee but better than nothing. It's a good deterrent and that is usually all you need. I didn't lock my old shitty board cuz I was hoping someone would steal it so I could buy a new one, but I will always lock up a newer board.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

phillyphan said:


> Yea, I ride out in CO and never lock up my board when I head into the bar. I don't see anyone w/ locks. Is this a new thing/worry?


Not new at all. I have been riding since late 90's and I have always had a lock. (Except when my board got old and shitty). I even had a lock in Japan which has almost no crime compared to N America. People over there probably thought I was some survivalist weirdo. haha


----------



## jae

it doesn't have to be burly, just need to be thick enough that leatherman tools can't cut through it. if they really want your board, they will get your board. so many ways of stealing. i.e. taking your bindings off, grab and dash, breaking into your car when you switch out boards(something you probably won't experience having one board), straight mugging. why am I typing all this crap? I'm bored and I want to scare you into paranoia.

all this shit flys in s. california. home of the mountain high park gypsies.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

jae said:


> it doesn't have to be burly, just need to be thick enough that leatherman tools can't cut through it. if they really want your board, they will get your board. so many ways of stealing. i.e. taking your bindings off, grab and dash, breaking into your car when you switch out boards(something you probably won't experience having one board), straight mugging. why am I typing all this crap? I'm bored and I want to scare you into paranoia.
> 
> all this shit flys in s. california. home of the mountain high park gypsies.


Straight mugging. :laughat2: I love it. I hadn't thought of that but a very real possibility. Well if I worried about everything I really would be a survivalist living in a bunker.


----------



## basser

Have you tried a ski key?


----------



## chomps1211

TLN said:


> Wonder how serious you're about locks and stuff?
> Not many people riding here in midwest, and I was leaving my board without any locks outside. I prefer to take a table from where I can see it, but anyways: it's not locked. Should I worry about it? Or better safe then sorry?


*Always lock your board!!!!*

I always do. I usually take 2-3 boards with me! Even to the tiny local hill. Cable & padlock. If I only have one board, I wrap it around & lick it to a rack so its there waiting when I need a break. 


Why on earth would you make it _easy_ for some lowlife douchebag to just casually pick it up n walk away with it? :blink: If it's locked,.. Even with a cheap lock, They'll likely just grab the one next to yours that isn't. 

Theives are everywhere. Last season... I accidentally left my cable & lock in the parking lot. Did anybody turn it in to lost & found???
*Fuck No!!!*. 
Somebody took it. A lousy $10 cable & combo lock they would have to cut off in order to use the cable!!! So what do you think they'll do with your $$$$ board & bindings?? :shrug:



WasabiCanuck said:


> Straight mugging. :laughat2: I love it. I hadn't thought of that but a very real possibility. Well if I worried about everything I really would be a survivalist living in a bunker.


They better have a fucking gun!! My edges are sharp & I'll straight up de-Fucking-capitate the douche that tries to mug me for my board!!! I *always* carry a knife within easy reach as well.


----------



## basser

chomps1211 said:


> *Always lock your board!!!!*
> 
> ...
> They better have a fucking gun!! My edges are sharp & I'll straight up de-Fucking-capitate the douche that tries to mug me for my board!!! I *always* carry a knife within easy reach as well.


Never bring a gun to a board fight


----------



## snowklinger

IMO the best lock is a change in mindset. Think of your unlocked snowboard as "bait".


----------



## MMSlasher

This thread turned pretty funny. I, like @jae live in So-Cal, and these local mountains are home to opportunistic thieves. I wouldn't be surprised if a few boards weren't stolen every day. Anyways, this is the lock I use. It's only $16 and change at REI.

https://www.rei.com/product/875926/dakine-cam-lock


----------



## mojo maestro

I always just put my shit next to an unlocked setup that's way nicer then mine........


----------



## ekb18c

basser said:


> Have you tried a ski key?


I use ski key and if the resort doesn't have anything to support the ski key, I carry a small chain and lock or I check in my board. Some resorts have a place where you pay like 3 bucks to check it in. Coming out and finding your board and bindings have been stolen is such a bad feeling. I don't want to know how that feels. I would imagine it would feel like having your car stolen from you and that is the worst.


----------



## rcboxer

MMSlasher said:


> This thread turned pretty funny. I, like @jae live in So-Cal, and these local mountains are home to opportunistic thieves. I wouldn't be surprised if a few boards weren't stolen every day.


I ride in Big Bear, I never leave my board unattended lol. The one time I do it will be gone...


----------



## robotfood99

I carry a carabiner cable lock that can be clipped to my pants belt loop. Its not heavy protection but its enough to a deterrent. And its easy and light to carry. 

I also lock the board so that the cable and lock is not easily visible. If a thief thinks he can just whisk my board away then finds it tethered, chances are he will just let go and walk off. Make it known that its locked, he will probably approach with his tool ready.


----------



## DaveMcI

I have had aboard stolen from Sunapee NH. It took 4 min while I went to piss, No lock on it. I use a cheap small board lock now. It could be cut with a Leatherman probably but I think any lock will deter 99% of thieves.


----------



## kriegs13

DaveMcI said:


> I have had aboard stolen from Sunapee NH. It took 4 min while I went to piss, No lock on it. I use a cheap small board lock now. It could be cut with a Leatherman probably but I think any lock will deter 99% of thieves.


Yeah, I use this:

https://www.amazon.com/Dakine-DAKINE-Micro-Lock/dp/B00P09F75Y

Definitely not the most protective thing out there when it comes to theft; but having this when next to other boards that aren't locked make me feel significantly more confident that my Type 2 (brand new as well:grin will not be the first board stolen.

It's also extremely small and lite. I don't even notice it in my leg pocket unless I'm looking for it.


----------



## Fire Rose

Last season I was using just a cable and combination lock, which works but was a little awkward. I would leave it locked to the rack but a lot of the time I would have to go reaching around other peoples gear to use my lock when I got back. Plus if I did need to have it in my pocket (going to a different base area) it was super heavy.

I bought the Dakine Cam Lock at REI last week and the first time I tried to use it on the hill it jammed and it took forever to get it unlocked. Definitely not keeping it.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Fire Rose said:


> Last season I was using just a cable and combination lock, which works but was a little awkward. I would leave it locked to the rack but a lot of the time I would have to go reaching around other peoples gear to use my lock when I got back. Plus if I did need to have it in my pocket (going to a different base area) it was super heavy.
> 
> I bought the Dakine Cam Lock at REI last week and the first time I tried to use it on the hill it jammed and it took forever to get it unlocked. Definitely not keeping it.


Ya I have had problems with those cheap little cable locks too. They freeze, jam, and don't retract the cable. Total crap. Which is why I started this thread. I will probably just use my bike lock and leave it on the rack, I hope I can get to the lock at lunch time.



chomps1211 said:


> *Always lock your board!!!!*
> 
> I always do. I usually take 2-3 boards with me! Even to the tiny local hill. Cable & padlock. If I only have one board, I wrap it around & lick it to a rack so its there waiting when I need a break.
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you make it _easy_ for some lowlife douchebag to just casually pick it up n walk away with it? :blink: If it's locked,.. Even with a cheap lock, They'll likely just grab the one next to yours that isn't.
> 
> Theives are everywhere. Last season... I accidentally left my cable & lock in the parking lot. Did anybody turn it in to lost & found???
> *Fuck No!!!*.
> Somebody took it. A lousy $10 cable & combo lock they would have to cut off in order to use the cable!!! So what do you think they'll do with your $$$$ board & bindings?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> They better have a fucking gun!! My edges are sharp & I'll straight up de-Fucking-capitate the douche that tries to mug me for my board!!! I *always* carry a knife within easy reach as well.


Ya snowboard is like an axe or Samurai sword when swung at a guy's head. Fuckers better bring an AK-47 to the hill if they think they are gonna take my board. Haha


----------



## SnowDragon

I use a ski key at my local resorts because I know they have the appropriate racks for those.

When I go out west and do not know if the resort(s) use the ski key system, I take one of these
Steel Cable Lock

Better than the thin retractable cable locks from Burton and Dakine, but still light and compact enough to carry around in your pocket while riding. Remember that on a big mountain, you aren't likely to always take a break at the same place, so carrying the lock with you is important.

Btw, I got this suggestion from a previous thread about locks on this forum.


----------



## phillyphan

I just never thought this was an issue at resorts. I never thought someone would just strap into my board and ride off. Maybe it's me being naive. However, after reading this thread it'd be stupid not to spend $15 on a lock to keep my $1000 setup.


----------



## MMSlasher

phillyphan said:


> I just never thought this was an issue at resorts. I never thought someone would just strap into my board and ride off. Maybe it's me being naive. However, after reading this thread it'd be stupid not to spend $15 on a lock to keep my $1000 setup.


They usually don't ride it, they just leave with it, unless they were at a mid mountain lodge/bar. Although, someone here told a story how a person took took their board by mistake thinking it was their own.


----------



## ekb18c

phillyphan said:


> I just never thought this was an issue at resorts. I never thought someone would just strap into my board and ride off. Maybe it's me being naive. However, after reading this thread it'd be stupid not to spend $15 on a lock to keep my $1000 setup.


Some kids do this all the time. They bring their rock boards and ride with it. They wait around during lunch at the lodge especially if it's on top of the mountain and then just take your board and ride down and leave the crap board.


----------



## phillyphan

ekb18c said:


> Some kids do this all the time. They bring their rock boards and ride with it. They wait around during lunch at the lodge especially if it's on top of the mountain and then just take your board and ride down and leave the crap board.


Wow. The bar I stop at is mid-mountain. It's sad people do that. But like everything else, someone is always looking to upgrade.


----------



## AmberLamps

Riding in CO, pretty sure most resorts here have the Ski & Snowboard Locks ? Ski Key America LLC skikey racks. These work great.


----------



## Fire Rose

WasabiCanuck said:


> Ya I have had problems with those cheap little cable locks too. They freeze, jam, and don't retract the cable. Total crap.


To clarify the lock I was having issues with is wasn't a cheap little cable one. It was this one. The issue was the key would turn half way then stick so I couldn't lock it and take the key out or unlock it either without really fighting it.



GreyDragon said:


> I use a ski key at my local resorts because I know they have the appropriate racks for those.
> 
> When I go out west and do not know if the resort(s) use the ski key system, I take one of these
> Steel Cable Lock


My local resort (Snoqualmie) has one ski key rack at one base area (out of 4) in a completely out of the way place so they can claim they have the ski key racks. They try to get people to use the board/bag check but it is only open on weekends and holidays from what I could tell, plus it isn't super secure.

Thank you for that lock suggestion. I may get one of those, they look better than most of the options out there.


----------



## SnowDragon

Fire Rose said:


> Thank you for that lock suggestion. I may get one of those, they look better than most of the options out there.


Yah, I've tried several different cable locks over the years. Most were too bulky or heavy to carry around comfortably in my jacket.
I found that the one I posted is the best balance between security and portability.

And for anyone who is unsure about whether or not to lock up a board, a buddy of mine had his board stolen at a local resort a few years back.
Crowded resort. Racks full of skis and boards. We went in for lunch, came back out, board and bindings gone.
DAY RUINED! Awful feeling. Trust me, you DO NOT want to learn that way about the wisdom of taking a few seconds to lock your board.
Be proactive, not reactive.


----------



## Trabi75

The first day I ever went boarding back in the 90s,the guy who drove us had a brand new Craig Kelly Burton air. He walks in to the lodge to grab us for the drive home and his board is gone. Ever since I dir eher I can set my stuff. I use a little cable lock I don't trust a ton but hope they will grab an easier board. Even when I lock up I sit where I can see because I know that cable isn't great. It just gives me slight bit of reassurance if I have to be out of sight for a bit. 
Also if I have another board in the car or truck I make sure it's covered. 
If someone does take it and make the mistake of repeating a visit to my home mtn they better hour I don't find them. Cuz they will pay for the tune up on the board I have with me after they full the edges when it hits their teeth.lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiCanuck

GreyDragon said:


> I use a ski key at my local resorts because I know they have the appropriate racks for those.
> 
> When I go out west and do not know if the resort(s) use the ski key system, I take one of these
> Steel Cable Lock
> 
> Better than the thin retractable cable locks from Burton and Dakine, but still light and compact enough to carry around in your pocket while riding. Remember that on a big mountain, you aren't likely to always take a break at the same place, so carrying the lock with you is important.
> 
> Btw, I got this suggestion from a previous thread about locks on this forum.


Ya I think this is the winner. GreyDragon: How hard is it to cut? Is that cable pretty heavy duty? Is it heavy or comfortable to carry in a pocket? Thanks man, great suggestion!

*UPDATE:*

I just found a similar one on Amazon. It says it is 120 grams, that is about 4.25 ounces.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

phillyphan said:


> I just never thought this was an issue at resorts. I never thought someone would just strap into my board and ride off. Maybe it's me being naive. However, after reading this thread it'd be stupid not to spend $15 on a lock to keep my $1000 setup.


I had this friend back in the day when I was living in Japan. He was from Vancouver and he rode Whistler a lot in the late 90s. He would be riding the gondola up and said he would see these punk kids riding to the parking lot carrying another board, obviously stolen. He said it happened all the time. I was like wow, he is the one that convinced me to get a lock way back in 2000.


----------



## SnowDragon

WasabiCanuck said:


> Ya I think this is the winner. GreyDragon: How hard is it to cut? Is that cable pretty heavy duty? Is it heavy or comfortable to carry in a pocket? Thanks man, great suggestion!
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I just found a similar one on Amazon. It says it is 120 grams, that is about 4.25 ounces.


Of course, I haven't tried to cut it, but it is a compromise between the small, light portability of those retractable wire cable locks and the security of the substantial, thick cable locks (both shown in previous posts in this thread).

I have had both of the above types.

The thin retractable cable locks are very convenient and light. You don't notice them in your jacket pocket. But the security when locking your board is minimal. As mentioned by others, a small pair of snippers (which can easily be carried in someone's jacket) will cut the cable. I've even heard of people being able to break the plastic case by yanking on it.

The thicker, heavier cable locks provide the best security (see the Dakine key lock shown in a previous post) - no question. A thief would have to carry bolt cutters imo to cut those. But I found it noticeably heavy in my pocket when riding. It was enough to turn me off carrying it around.

The Maxpedition lock I linked earlier is the best compromise. Light, flexible, small - you aren't aware of it in your pocket. The cable is definitely more substantial than the retractable cable locks, and (as advertised) has thin strands comprising the cable which will get mashed down if someone tries to cut it, thereby slowing them down.

Again, if you are always taking breaks at the same place at a resort, I would get the thicker lock and lock it to a rack or pole while you are riding. If you take breaks at different places at a big resort, I would carry the Maxpedition lock in your pocket.

Btw, can you post a link to the one you found on Amazon?


----------



## WasabiCanuck

GreyDragon said:


> Of course, I haven't tried to cut it, but it is a compromise between the small, light portability of those retractable wire cable locks and the security of the substantial, thick cable locks (both shown in previous posts in this thread).
> 
> I have had both of the above types.
> 
> The thin retractable cable locks are very convenient and light. You don't notice them in your jacket pocket. But the security when locking your board is minimal. As mentioned by others, a small pair of snippers (which can easily be carried in someone's jacket) will cut the cable. I've even heard of people being able to break the plastic case by yanking on it.
> 
> The thicker, heavier cable locks provide the best security (see the Dakine key lock shown in a previous post) - no question. A thief would have to carry bolt cutters imo to cut those. But I found it noticeably heavy in my pocket when riding. It was enough to turn me off carrying it around.
> 
> The Maxpedition lock I linked earlier is the best compromise. Light, flexible, small - you aren't aware of it in your pocket. The cable is definitely more substantial than the retractable cable locks, and (as advertised) has thin strands comprising the cable which will get mashed down if someone tries to cut it, thereby slowing them down.
> 
> Again, if you are always taking breaks at the same place at a resort, I would get the thicker lock and lock it to a rack or pole while you are riding. If you take breaks at different places at a big resort, I would carry the Maxpedition lock in your pocket.
> 
> Btw, can you post a link to the one you found on Amazon?


It's a weird brand I've never heard of. There is probably a better brand on Amazon but this is all i could find and I like the price so I bought it. Only $20.

Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01JO6K5UK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And here's a pic:


----------



## snoopy7548

I went way overboard on mine. I bought one of the heavy duty Master locks:

Master Lock Magnum 2-1/2 in. Laminated Steel Padlock with 1-1/2 in. Shackle-M15XKADLFCCSEN - The Home Depot


And a really thick cable like this:

Brinks Home Security 5/8 in. x 7 ft. Cable with Loop End-675-62701 - The Home Depot


The setup weighs almost 5 pounds, but nobody is cutting them!

If I go to a mountain without a board watch, I'll just clip my cable and lock onto a rack at the start of the day so I don't have to carry it around. I make sure to clip it close to where I'll likely break for lunch, which is typically my only break of the day.


----------



## Jcb890

People suck, so I use a lock as well. Either I or my wife carries around the DaKine retractable box-style one. It is small enough to go in your pocket and you don't notice it too much.

Sure, if someone had bolt cutters or wire cutters they'll be getting through it. But, at that point, they're probably more likely to just grab a different board which isn't locked. It looks awfully suspicious to walk up to the ski/board rack with bolt cutters or wire cutters (obviously).


----------



## Blaze182

Anyone have issues with ice or freezing of the locks? Thats the main reason I haven't used one...


----------



## chomps1211

:blink: _WAY_ Too much over thinking on this. It's really Simple & Easy....










Looped around & thru the bindings and around the stand! Easy peasy..... :blink:


----------



## Blaze182

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: _WAY_ Too much over thinking on this. It's really Simple & Easy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looped around & thru the bindings and around the stand! Easy peasy..... :blink:


If any thief was half as witty as I, they'd just take the stand....>


----------



## SnowDragon

WasabiCanuck said:


> It's a weird brand I've never heard of. There is probably a better brand on Amazon but this is all i could find and I like the price so I bought it. Only $20.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01JO6K5UK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> And here's a pic:


Looks to be the same as the one I suggested.
Good find!


----------



## SGboarder

WasabiCanuck said:


> It's a weird brand I've never heard of. There is probably a better brand on Amazon but this is all i could find and I like the price so I bought it. Only $20.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01JO6K5UK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> And here's a pic:


This thing (and the one linked by Grey Dragon) is complete garbage - even the retractable plastic ones are better. 
I had the Burton branded version last year and one time it would not open (maybe the combination got messed up or it iced up). Fiddled around with it for 10 minutes before getting annoyed and twisting the lock - managed to break it in half with my bare hands.

The cable actually seems quite nice but get a different lock.


----------



## linvillegorge

Nobody else sits at the bar drinking a beer watching their board like


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Do people feel snowboards are stolen a lot more than skis?

I bought the cheapo Burton lock for my new setup before hitting up Wachusett last week because something is better than nothing. The wife also has a really nice set of new skis and thought I was insane locking up my board. The burton lock cable is too short to share. I'm also wondering if women-specific skis aren't as "appealing".

I was surprised how NOBODY seemed to have a lock on their boards there. I dunno... seemed awfully easy for some jerky to grab a board and walk straight to the parking lot.


----------



## kriegs13

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Do people feel snowboards are stolen a lot more than skis?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the cheapo Burton lock for my new setup before hitting up Wachusett last week because something is better than nothing. The wife also has a really nice set of new skis and thought I was insane locking up my board. The burton lock cable is too short to share. I'm also wondering if women-specific skis aren't as "appealing".
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised how NOBODY seemed to have a lock on their boards there. I dunno... seemed awfully easy for some jerky to grab a board and walk straight to the parking lot.




Maybe because a board is one thing to take and skis are two? I'm making that up though. 

I'm from California and places like bear mountain and mt high are basically a free for all when it comes to shit heads who steal stuff at the base (or even worse trade their rock out for a nice new deck at the top lodges). Every place that I've rode in New England seems less sketchy and I've had a number of NE places straight up say "ahhh you don't need to lock up around these parts". That being said, I always carry a cheapo dakine lock and a ski key for anywhere that uses them. It's like 15 seconds to give me slight peace of mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

kriegs13 said:


> Maybe because a board is one thing to take and skis are two? I'm making that up though.
> 
> I'm from California and places like bear mountain and mt high are basically a free for all when it comes to shit heads who steal stuff at the base (or even worse trade their rock out for a nice new deck at the top lodges). Every place that I've rode in New England seems less sketchy and I've had a number of NE places straight up say "ahhh you don't need to lock up around these parts". That being said, I always carry a cheapo dakine lock and a ski key for anywhere that uses them. It's like 15 seconds to give me slight peace of mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my thought too... I'm like... "Babe, your new skis/bindings are almost a grand retail, why WOULDN'T you be worried"... LOL.


----------



## NotoriousJ1

I use the ski locks that locks your gear to the resort racks and i love it. 
I bought mine for around 20 bucks cad at my local resort and use that whenever i take a break
Was planning on buying one of those locks where you pull the string out but red alot of bad reviews on them being very weak and easily breakable.


----------



## gholt

Never thought this was an issue be riding at snowbasin for years and never had an issue. Find if people there never had anything stolen. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan

gholt said:


> Never thought this was an issue be riding at snowbasin for years and never had an issue. Find if people there never had anything stolen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I thought the same way until someone on here mentioned getting a lock. Think about it....it may never be an issue, but that first time it is how much did you lose? Personally if my set-up was stolen I'd be out $1000. So for $8 I bought a Dakine lock. It has never been an issue. But I don't want it to happen once.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I just bought a cable lock and padlock.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AW7PD1W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009V1WMA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

About 21 bucks altogether. I was considering the ski-lock, but I figured this is more versatile.


----------



## Blaze182

Serious question - how do you know if a lock is safe to function in sub-zero? I haven't used on specifically for fear of it freezing and my gear being locked in...


----------



## zagfan5

board check is the best lock. if they dont have a board check we post up and chill next to a window where someone can always keep an eye on the boards. definitely a huge plus of riding at smaller more homey mountains, free board check.


----------



## snowman55

Has anyone tried this one? This is made specifically for Snowboards and Skateboards. It looks better than the retractable Dakine chain yet only 5.5 Oz.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XGOBWMC?psc=1


----------



## Fielding

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002IN1P...t=&hvlocphy=9029719&hvtargid=pla-465683719592

Gun locks work nicely. Get a bunch keyed the same.


----------



## kriegs13

yeah that looks stronger than any of the other options when it comes to a cable. I still like to use my ski key when available, but I may look in to getting one of these next season.


----------



## Extazy

I dont have a car and usually take a bus to NY or Vermont mountains. After a great day of riding on the way back with a beer in hand you can always make friends with 50+ people on the bus. And hear their stories.

After 3 season of snowboarding, I noticed that early in a season (last week of November/early December) there is always someone who got their board stolen (Killington, since they are blasting snow early in the season). And in 3 years 2 of them were girls.

I usually ride set ups that were used and on sale so they worth max $450, dont really lock them up.

I do have Collection edition Burton love from 2008-9 that I lock but I take it out only like once a season. Tired of parents giving me dirty looks.


----------



## wkd

bought one of these. subrosa bmx lock. yes, it looks ugly but its the only retractable lock with a key i could find.

didnt want to use a combo one because of all the stories of locks changing codes.

wouldn't use it overnight though.


----------



## Bataleon85

I have found that snowboard brand locks are almost always garbage. Best bet is a heavy duty cable bike lock. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

